# Glätten von Strichskizzen



## Xenius (11. Dezember 2003)

Hallooo,
gibt es eine Möglichkeit in Freehand oder Illustrator, gescannte Strichskizzen automatisch glätten zu lassen? 

Grüße
Dav


----------



## pixelforce (11. Dezember 2003)

Das geht ja leider nicht. Es ist nicht möglich ein gescanntes Bild, also Pixelbild in einem vektororientiertem Projekt effektiv zu bearbeiten. 
Also öffne dein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm deiner Wahl und versuche es dort zum Beispiel mit weichzeichnen. Weitere Möglichkeit, jedoch wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich erfolgreich wäre deine Strichzeichnung in Freehand nachzuzeichnen oder nachzeichnen lassen und die Pfade dann zu vereinfachen.


----------



## Xenius (12. Dezember 2003)

nun gut, werd dann wohl wieder mit den pfaden rumkämpfen müssen...


----------

